# BBS RS 137/225 lip info help needed PLEASE for MK3



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

Hey all. Im having a set of RS's done over the web. The platform is BBS RS 137/225 which is 5x114.3 16" widths are 7" front 8" rear offsets are 45 all around redrilled to 5x100.

I want to bump up the lip sizes but I dont know what the stock lip widths are and I woulden't know how the offsets change as I go wider. 

At the end of the day I would like a 9 or 9.5" rear and an 8.5 or 9" front depending on what the final offsets will be and what lips are available at the time of purchase. 

Thanks all for the people who will contribute to this thread. I really need to figure this out today


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

nobody? searched around earlier and did not find what i was looking for


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

stock lips are .5 inch and 1 inch. trying to figure out what size lips i should go with


----------

